# أيـــــــــــــــــــن إيمانكـــــــــــــــــــــــم ؟



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2011)

*أيــــــــــــــن إيمانكـــــــــــــــــم ؟








فتقدموا وأيقظوه قائلين: يا معلم، يا معلم، إننا نهلك! فقام وانتهر الريح وتموُّج الماء، فانتهيا وصار هدو. ثم قال لهم: أين إيمانكم؟ ( لو 8: 24 ، 25)

* الإيمان هو أثمن شيء في نظر الله، لأنه يعطيه المجال للتدخل في كل شيء وبلا تحفظ

* إن حدود الإيمان هي إمكانيات الله غير المحدودة، وإمكانيات الإيمان مصدرها مخازن الله التي تعمل لحساب الإيمان وحده.

* الإيمان يكرم الله، والله بدوره يكرم الإيمان.

* الإيمان والعيان أمران على طرفي نقيض، ولا يوجد بينهما أية موافقة أو مشاركة أو مخالطة أو حل وسط.

* أثمن ما في الإيمان أنه يخص الله في وسط عالم لا يؤمن إلا بما هو مرئي فقط.

* الإيمان هو منهج القديسين في حياة ترضي الله فقط، ولا تعمل حسابًا للناس أيًا كانت هويتهم.

* الإيمان هو خطة الله في حياة كل قديس أراد الله أن يمتعه بكل ما هو سماوي وهو على الأرض.

* الإيمان يربطنا بالمسيح الممجد، في حين أن العيان يربطنا بالعالم الحاضر الشرير.

* لك إيمان فلك كل شيء، ليس لك إيمان فليس لك شيء.

* بالإيمان نرى ما يراه الله، وبدون إيمان نرى ما يراه الناس.

* بالإيمان نمشي على الماء (العالم)، وبدون إيمان نغرق في الماء (العالم).

* الإيمان لا يرى في العالم شيئًا صالحًا، ولكنه يرى في الله كل الصلاح. وما يراه الإيمان في الله لا يراه في العالم.

* إن كنت تريد أن تكرم الله، فالإيمان هو الطريق الوحيد، وإلا فطرق العيان هي إهانة لله في حياتك.

* بالإيمان نتعلم الاتكال والاعتماد على الله ورفض ذواتنا بكل حيلها وأفكارها.

* الإيمان لا يعلّمنا التواكل، بل يجعلنا نضع الأمور في نصابها الصحيح.

* الإيمان يضع في يد الله كل شيء، ولا يعطي مجالاً لتدخل أي يد أخرى.

* الله لا يبحث عن شيء في حياتك سوى عن الإيمان، والإيمان يركن جانبًا كل حسابات البشر، ولا يرى إلا الله في المشهد.


منقول
*​


----------



## اليعازر (3 أبريل 2011)

> ** الإيمان والعيان أمران على طرفي نقيض، ولا يوجد بينهما أية موافقة أو مشاركة أو مخالطة أو حل وسط.*




*كم نحن بحاجة دائمة الى الإيمان الذي هو وقود صلاحنا..



شكراً ABOTARBO على الموضوع القيّم


الرب يباركك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *كم نحن بحاجة دائمة الى الإيمان الذي هو وقود صلاحنا..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ربنا يخليك أستاذى 
ميرسى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة و لتقيمكم
ربنا يبارك حياتكم 
سلام ونعمه لك*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2011)

ان العقل المعاند

 لا يرضخ بأي برهان للايمان

 لكن القلب الخاشع لا يقاومه

شكرا ابو تربو

الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ان العقل المعاند
> 
> لا يرضخ بأي برهان للايمان
> 
> ...


*ربنا يخليك يا أستاذنا
ميرسى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم 
سلام ونعمه *


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (3 أبريل 2011)

كلمات جميله جدا 
بالايمان ينتقل الجبل من مكانه 

و ملعون من اتكل على ذرع بشر


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2011)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> كلمات جميله جدا
> بالايمان ينتقل الجبل من مكانه
> 
> و ملعون من اتكل على ذرع بشر


*
ميرسى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم 
سلام ونعمه لك*


----------



## soso a (4 أبريل 2011)

ان القلوب العنيده لا تقبل الايمااان 

والعيون العمياء لا ترى الايمان 

شكرا على موضوعك الجميل 
الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (9 أبريل 2011)

*صحيح اللي يفتكر وعود ربنا لينا
ومدي قوته لانه خالق الكون كله
عمره ما يهتز ايمانه مهما قابلته عواصف في الحياة
لازم نتكل عليه ونطلبه وهنلاقي العون من عنده
ميرسي ياابنى للموضوع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> ان القلوب العنيده لا تقبل الايمااان
> 
> والعيون العمياء لا ترى الايمان
> 
> ...


*ميرسى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم 
سلام ونعمه لك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أبريل 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *صحيح اللي يفتكر وعود ربنا لينا
> ومدي قوته لانه خالق الكون كله
> عمره ما يهتز ايمانه مهما قابلته عواصف في الحياة
> لازم نتكل عليه ونطلبه وهنلاقي العون من عنده
> ...


*آميــــــــــــــن يا أمى
**ميرسى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم 
سلام ونعمه لك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

راااااااااااااائع يا ابو تربو 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

